# causale di movimentazione



## Monica Ballerini

Buongiorno a tutti,
vorrei sapere se il terminie causale in informatica, o almeno nell'uso dei cari software è traducibile con "causal" Io ho tradotto cosi"  "Tout mouvement du stock qu'il soit un chargement, un déchargement, ou bien un déplacement, est caractérisé par une causale par laquelle il est possible de mémoriser toute variation....."

grzie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Monica Ballerini e benvenuta in WRF,

No, non mi sembra possibile. Dacci la frase originale, se è in italiano, altrimenti posta la tua domanda sul forum adeguato.


----------



## Monica Ballerini

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Monica Ballerini e benvenuta in WRF,
> 
> No, non mi sembra possibile. Dacci la frase originale, se è in italiano, altrimenti posta la tua domanda sul forum adeguato.



"tramite questa funzione si festiscono magazzini, locazioni, CAUSALI di movimentazione ,carichi e scarichi automatici....


----------



## matoupaschat

Monica Ballerini said:


> "Tout mouvement du stock qu'il soit un chargement, un déchargement, ou bien un déplacement, est caractérisé par une causale par laquelle il est possible de mémoriser toute variation....."





> "tramite questa funzione si festiscono magazzini, locazioni, CAUSALI di movimentazione , carichi e scarichi automatici....


Mi dispiace, ma servirebbe il resto della frase: non riesco a capire cosa è un "causale", o eventualmente, me lo vuoi spiegare?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou  

Posso provarci io!  

La "causale" è, generalmente il motivo che determina il "movimento" di magazzino (stock) 

Esemplifico: se un componente viene prelevato dal magazzino di giacenza perché deve essere usato sulle linee di produzione, la "causale" (di tale "movimento") potrebbe essere "versamento in Produzione". 
Dans le cas d'un virement bancaire, la "causale" pourrait être "paiement de la facture N° 1234" ... etc. souvent j'ai utilisé "cause", mais "description" aussi ... je ne sais vraiment pas


----------



## matoupaschat

Credo che in questo caso in francese si dirà semplicemente "gestion du/des stocks" senza più dettaglio (logiciel de gestion des stocks), ma non era evidente, tra una frase italiana incompleta e una prima traduzione che qualificheremo di assai libera...

I soliti XXXX a te!

PS Forse meglio "détail de gestion des stocks" o "gestion détaillée..."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou,  "Détail _des mouvements_"?
Oui, anche a te!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Matou,  "Détail _des mouvements_"?


Una cosa del genere, non so.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Aspettiamo, Matou  ... arriverà qualche esperto!


----------



## Nunou

Lungi da essere un'esperta, posso dire che l'unica casuale che conosco è la casuale di pagamento/versamento. Nel nostro contesto, in sostanza mi pare che voglia comunque dire motivo/ragione dei movimenti di magazzino. _Raison_ des mouvements de stock? E chi lo sa...è un campo abbastanza specifico e non ho mai avuto a che farci. A mio avviso, tutti questi termini, compreso "détail", potrebbero riferirsi anche ad altri dati tipo codice, data, definizione ecc. ecc. mentre qui mi pare s'intenda un commento aggiuntivo, tipo un "commentaire" ...il problema è che non ne sono affatto sicura.
Se si tratta di un sofware di gestione di magazzino, l'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare è quello di andare a cercare su google cosa dice/_come si esprime_ la concorrenza...

Nel link qui sotto mi pare dicano "libellé"
http://www.softdz.com/mouvements-de-stocks

In questo invece "COMMENTMOUV" (p. 2 - in altro a destra della seconda tabella)
http://www.bts21.com/wiki/images/d/d0/Formustocks.pdf

Mi spiace ma non riesco ad essere più utile di così....vista l'ora, vi anticipo gli auguri di buona cena e buona serata! 

EDIT: 



CommentairesCommentaires éventuelles pour la traçabilité




MouvementRaison du mouvement de stock


L'ho trovato nel link sottostante
http://www.openinfo3w.com/wiki/index.php?title=Entrée/Sortie/Mouvement_de_stock_manuelle


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accordo con voi, care Signore, causale (it) = cause, motif, justification (fr). Suppongo che potrebbe benissimo  essere anche causa, motivo, ecc. in italiano. Questione di moda e di settorialità .

Bizz a tutte e due.

Matou.


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> *justification* (fr). Bizz a tutte e due.Matou.



 Esattamente, Matou! Per quanto mi riguarda, "justification" è la traduzione più attinente! 
Bizz anche a te!


----------



## Nunou

Mi sono ricordata che questo termine è scritto (in ben 3 lingue) su tutti i _bollettini di versamento_ che ci sono in giro.
Da noi si dice: "motivo del versamento / motif du versement / Zahlungszweck".
In Italia è "casuale", in Francia e Belgio non so...in una gestione di magazzino neppure!

Bizz.. à tout le monde!

P.S.: Da dove arriva "bizz"? O.K., io mi sono adeguata ma noi diciamo bisous/bises ...è la stessa cosa oppure no?
Da quando frequento questo forum mi vengono i dubbi più strani...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bizz à toi, Nunou! 

Conoscevo "biz" (usato da un'amica fracese, _de Paris_) e dopo avere conosciuto Matou, uso "bizz" (dal Belgio ... con due "z" perché i baci valgono il doppio!)


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Anja,
basta che non aggiungiamo troppe z...altrimenti più che baci doppi, rischiano quasi di diventare baci addormentati...o che russano! ^___^
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZZZ


----------



## matoupaschat

Davvero, non saprei dire quando ho preso a scrivere bizz con due zete. Non è uso belga, forse un refuso che mi/ci è piaciuto.
Biz a voi!
PS. Mi sembra di ricordare che lo scriveva così un'utente che non si è più fatta viva da oltre un anno (Yulan).


----------



## Nunou

Era solo per sapere e capire...ad ogni modo lo trovo simpatico anch'io,
per cui rinnovo i "bizz"...


----------

